# moss balls?



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

i was just browsing on ebay for aquariums decorations and i saw A LOT of moss ball?
do they do anything for your tank?
is it good for a tank and/or betta?
does it need a a certain amount of gallons?
does it need any care?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

They do absorb a bit of ammonia and can keep algae down by out-competing it.

They only need very minimal care - will do fine in low light and small tanks.

Moss balls are actually pretty fun to own. I recommend them.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

do they do good with java moss?....im new to the live plant world i still have a lot of research to do ...i want to upgrade my tanks to real plants


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Moss balls are the only live plants I have.

They'll do fine with anything as they are very tough. My betta likes to attack them and bite chunks out, but they're still ok.

If you're buying them online, be a bit careful about the size: some look big in pictures but are actually tiny when you get them. Make sure you check.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

thank you so much...i cant wait to start!


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

I love my moss balls, they do absolutely nothing but oddly they are so much fun, you'll understand when you get them, and they're good for water quality. Also if you have any shrimp, moss balls are jungle gym's to them


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they have lots of surface area for bacterial colonies.they die in high tech-high light tanks. they need more subtle light. they also do better in cooler tanks. they are a type of slow growing algae.


----------

